# Links bei Transparenten PNG funktionieren nicht ?



## Prophet_Al (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein kleines Problem ich erstelle grade ein Design mit Tansparenten PNG Grafiken für die Table Hintergründe klappt auch wunderbar für den Internet Explorer benutze ich einen kleinen Trick wie man im Code sehen kann. Das Problem ist das die Links in den Tables mit den Transparenten PNGs nicht funktionieren das heist sie sind nicht anklickbar weiß einer ne Lösung ?

Grüße Prophet


```
.navil5
{
width:142px;
height:64px;
filter:progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.AlphaImageLoader
(enabled=true, sizingMethod=scale src='image/frame/navil_r2_c2.png');
 }
```


----------



## Gumbo (22. Juli 2004)

Versuch' mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
.navil5 {
	width: 142px;
	height: 64px;
	filter: progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.AlphaImageLoader(src='image/frame/navil_r2_c2.png', sizingMethod='scale', enabled=true);
}
```
Wenn das nicht hilft, veröffentliche doch bitte ein passendes Beispiel bzw das tatsächliche Problem.


----------



## Prophet_Al (22. Juli 2004)

Lösung:


```
<div style="position: relative; margin: 0; padding: 0;">
</div>
```

Das behebt den Explorer Link Bug mit Transparenten PNGs


----------



## sweetLula (30. August 2004)

hat sich da schon was getan?
ich habe das gleiche problem und finde keine lösung :-(

Also wenn jemand ne ahnung hat wie der bug gelöst wird bitte für dummies erklären wie!

DANKE


----------



## Prophet_Al (7. September 2004)

Hier mal ein Beispiel es muss der folgende Code  eingefügt werden :

<div style="position: relative; margin: 0; padding: 0;"></div> 

Und Hier jetzt ein Ausführliches Beispiel:

Code CSS Datei:

```
.navil1{
	 width:12px;
    height:15px;
    filter:progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.AlphaImageLoader
    (src='image/frame/navil_r1_c1.png');
    }
	.navil2{
    width:142px;
    height:15px;
    filter:progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.AlphaImageLoader
    (src='image/frame/navil_r1_c2.png');
    }
	.navil3{
    width:12px;
    height:15px;    filter:progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.AlphaImageLoader
    (src='image/frame/navil_r1_c3.png');
    }
.navil4{
    width:12px;
    height:64px;
    filter:progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.AlphaImageLoader
    (enabled=true, sizingMethod=scale src='image/frame/navil_r2_c1.png');
    }
	.navil5{
    width:142px;
    height:64px;
    filter:progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.AlphaImageLoader
    (enabled=true, sizingMethod=scale src='image/frame/navil_r2_c2.png');
    }
		.navil6{
    width:12px;
    height:64px;
    filter:progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.AlphaImageLoader
    (enabled=true, sizingMethod=scale src='image/frame/navil_r2_c3.png');
    }
		.navil7{
    width:12px;
    height:14px;
    filter:progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.AlphaImageLoader
    (src='image/frame/navil_r3_c1.png');
    }
		.navil8{
    width:142px;
    height:14px;
    filter:progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.AlphaImageLoader
    (src='image/frame/navil_r3_c2.png');
    }
			.navil9{
    width:12px;
    height:14px;
    filter:progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.AlphaImageLoader
    (src='image/frame/navil_r3_c3.png');
    }
```

Code HTML Datei


```
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="166">
  <tr>
   <td class="navil1"></td>
   <td class="navil2"></td>
   <td class="navil3"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td class="navil4"></td>
   <td class="navil5"><table>

<tr><td align="middle">
<table><tr><td>

<div style="position: relative; margin: 0; padding: 0;"> 

           
            <a href="http://www.test.de">Link Test</a>
           <a href="http://www.test2.de">Link Test2</a>
           <a href="http://www.test2.de">Link Test3</a>

          </div>

</td></tr></table><td></tr>
</table>
</td>
   <td class="navil6"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td class="navil7"></td>
   <td class="navil8"></td>
   <td class="navil9"></td>
  </tr>
</table>
```


----------

